# Toro 1132 jumps out of Reverse into Forward gear.



## AndyForWI (Jan 22, 2021)

Two weeks ago I purchased this 1132 for $100. $80 in parts and 15 hours of wrenching and it runs.
I just had my first chance to test it out this morning on 3" of fluffy snow. What a beast. I have 350' of paved driveway and this thing ate through the snow.

One issue I ran into is that if I put the 1132 into reverse, engage the drive, it will go backwards, then jump into forward.
I'm assuming I need to adjust the shift linkage. One of the things I fixed on the blower was to rebuild the transmission. Cleaned the gears / transmission box. Replaced the broken collar-shift, greased with 14.5 oz of Toro grease. I can shift into all gears and neutral, but if I don't HOLD the blower in Reverse, it will jump out of gear and jump into forward. I'm assuming this is not normal and I really do not want to replace another collar-shift.


Should the blower stay in reverse as long as the traction is engaged?

It it a known / typical problem?

Thanks in advance for any help.
-andy


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

AndyForWI said:


> Two weeks ago I purchased this 1132 for $100.
> One issue I ran into is that if I put the 1132 into reverse, engage the drive, it will go backwards, then jump into forward.


I bet this is a powershift, in which case your reverse latch is probably broken, but why don't you state exactly what machine you have so that everyone can productively participate?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there is NO latch to hold in reverse on a powershift you most hold it in or they go back into forward , it's more a built in safety so the operator fails to pin them self's


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

captchas said:


> there is NO latch to hold in reverse on a powershift you most hold it in or they go back into forward , it's more a built in safety so the operator fails to pin them self's


Your statement is often true on other brands/models but not on a powershift.
Below is copied from page 43 of www.toro.com/getpub/6935
*Control Box Operation Shift Lockout* 
Transmission damage could result if the operator were to shift the transmission into reverse while the unit were moving forward and vice versa. To prevent this, a shift lockout is used. This lockout physically prevents the operator from switching directions without first stopping the unit. 
The lockout base pivots on a shoulder bolt and rotates whenever the shift lever is moved to either the Power Shift or reverse slots. Note however, that the lockout base does not rotate when the gearshift lever is moved from side to side. 
When the traction lever on the left handle is not engaged, the lockout base is free to move in either direction. However, once the traction lever is engaged, the two tabs on the lockout lever engage the lockout base. This prevents the shift lever from being moved forward or backward. 
An added benefit of the shift lockout is that it allows the operator to lock the gearshift lever in either the Power Shift or reverse slots by depressing the traction  lever. This  allows the operator  one hand operation of Power Shift or reverse leaving the other hand free to rotate the chute.


----------



## AndyForWI (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the quick responses. It turns out I do have a broken Lockout Base. That is the part that keeps it in reverse until the Traction lever is released.

Here is a picture of the broken Lockout Base Toro Consumer 62-1470 









Thanks for the quick replies.
-andy


----------

